# Dog Rescue or Animal-Welfare Orgs in Dubai?



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

I am going to be living in Dubai for two years. I absolutely love dogs and would love to have one, both for companionship, and as a guard dog when I am not home.

Unfortunately, due to the nature of my business, I don't know where I will be after those two years, and might not be able to take the dog on to my next stop. Are there animal "rescue" organizations in Dubai or UAE, from which I might be able to save an otherwise doomed dog? If he's going to die anyway, might as well spend a couple of years with me, and then I will do my absolute best to either take him with me, or place him in a good home as the end of my stay in Dubai nears. Obviously, ethically, I cannot get a new puppy.

Anyone know of such a dog who needs a home, or of any rescue or animal-welfare group from when I might be able to find a dog in Dubai?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You love dogs but you would't have a problem with leaving your own dog behind? :confused2:

There are a few pet rescuers (K9 friends and another one in Sharjah but can't remember the name now), unfortunately way too many inconsiderate people here buy or adopt dogs and then decide they don't want them any more, or they just can't be bothered to take them with them back home or to whatever their new destination will be. 

If you do a search in the forum you will find names of pet relocation companies so you can get a rough quote of relocating your pet when you go to your next destination. Some people have actually posted how much they've paid for this. Obviously it varies from country to country but at least it will give you an idea of what's involved.

Please, please, please do not adopt a dog unless you know you can take it with you after you leave Dubai. Too many people do just that (which is the reason why these pet shelters exist in the first place) 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/K9-Friends-Dubai/135431973890


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Good on you. Contact K9 friends, as well as people to adopt dogs they need people to foster and even help out with dog walking and the like.

K9 Friends


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

dizzy.... Well what if dog is going to die anyway??? Would you rather see him go to his death than live a couple more years and possibly stay with his new owner? I don't get this logic.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr. TL said:


> dizzy.... Well what if dog is going to die anyway??? Would you rather see him go to his death than live a couple more years and possibly stay with his new owner? I don't get this logic.


All I am saying is that if you are willing to adopt a dog (which is great btw!) please take him with you when you leave, do not send it back to the shelter. That's all. Or as Mr. Rossi says, you can also foster until they get a permanent home. Too many people in Dubai leave their dogs behind or throw them out to the streets. When you move here you'll see what I mean. Is heartbreaking.


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, I understand. If I did decide to adopt or foster an adult dog in Dubai, it would be my top priority to take him with me when and if I move, or to place him in a good home long before my time here is up.

I did the same thing when I lived in the States. We took in a dog who was on death row at the municipal dog pound, and kept him for about three years. I spent about 6 months searching for a new family for him, and believe me, I still shed a tear every now and then because I miss him so much. :Cry: Still, I know I saved his life and gave him a future.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr. TL said:


> Yes, I understand. If I did decide to adopt or foster an adult dog in Dubai, it would be my top priority to take him with me when and if I move, or to place him in a good home long before my time here is up.
> 
> I did the same thing when I lived in the States. We took in a dog who was on death row at the municipal dog pound, and kept him for about three years. I spent about 6 months searching for a new family for him, and believe me, I still shed a tear every now and then because I miss him so much. :Cry: Still I know I saved his life gave him a future.



You will have no problems finding an older dog at K9 friends, they have tons of adult dogs at the kennels or at foster homes that have been there for years because most people want to adopt younger dogs or puppies. They hold regular adoption days where you can go and meet their dogs


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

K9 friends don't put any of their dogs on death row.
They have a few long timers that have been there for several years.
While I can see your intentions are good, I'm not sure if it's a great idea to adopt and then leave
The dogs behind when you leave. Dogs develop bonds with their owners, like kids do with their
Parents and it's very traumatic for the dog to go back to a shelter after he/she has been living in
A home for a couple of years. 

Mmmmm, yeah, not sure what to make of of the whole thing.


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

What about being a Foster home for a dog long term, for a couple years? Trouble for me is, my job could potentially take me to the ends of earth, literally, like Antarctica, etc. But it seems like a dog would be better off at my villa being loved and cared for than in a kennel?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I applaud your intention but I think to take a dog for a limited period other than as a 'foster parent' just seems not right. K9 are crying out for foster homes. They place the animal with you until they are able to find a permanent home. That seems a fairer way to go for the dog rather than taking it for two years and then rehoming it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Reviving this thread in case OP hasn't heard but there is a big drive from various animal charities in Dubai to find homes for senior dogs and I thought he might be interested.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Also Animal Action Abu Dhabi are crying out for foster homes for dogs in both Dubai and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## 3pm (Feb 6, 2014)

We have a little dog and we need to find him a home for one year or two, if you are still looking for a dog that can be a good option for both of us.

Please contact me ASAP


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

3pm said:


> We have a little dog and we need to find him a home for one year or two, if you are still looking for a dog that can be a good option for both of us.
> 
> Please contact me ASAP


This thread is two years old so I don't think so

Please don't leave your pup behind


----------



## 3pm (Feb 6, 2014)

dizzyizzy said:


> This thread is two years old so I don't think so
> 
> Please don't leave your pup behind


Dear dyzzyizzy, thanks for your reply, the reason I am looking for a temporary home for our dog is 
that we just got a baby and we want to keep the dog away for few months.


----------

